# Introducing DUCKIE: JRT Meets ABPT!



## rockymtsweetie82 (Jul 24, 2008)

RFD told me how to introduce Duckie, our brand new JRT, to our two APBTs and I was truly amazed at how simple it was!!! And here I was scur'd to death! Here are some pictures!


----------



## Rexandbaby (Aug 4, 2008)

God, that is a cute puppy!


----------



## TippysMom (Oct 3, 2008)

That IS a cute puppy! Almost makes me want to go get one! Almost! :smile: Glad everything is working out with your fuzzy kids!


----------

